# South Australia Surf Skills and Re entry Session



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

EOI
Surf skills and re entry session
In the next few weeks on a Saturday with a decent swell etc I would like to get a few AKFF blokes together down here.
Start with launch skills....then followed by re entries....then landing...and then repeat...
we will need a day where the swell predicted is above 1.2m...preferably 1.8m....this will ensure a decent if not tricky shore dump etc.
Anyone interested please note the day on which it happens, you will be given about a weeks notice....
location will be sellicks beach as it has a decent gutter and failing that we head south 20minutes on the day

All safety equipment is up to the paddler etc and attend at own risk etc....please read AKFF disclaimer  (mods might be able to insert it here)

We will be identifying "sets" as a lot of blokes on here dont actually know what they are looking for prior to comitting on the launch....

after everyone has embarressed themselves we can have a bbq on the beach


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED:

Stealthfisha


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> You skiter, rentry skills? You croweaters wouldna last that long.


Dutchman!


----------



## tingles (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm interested...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok...next session will be soon...I like doing it with decent swell to make it more interesting....its awesome watching blokes come back to the beach upside down


----------



## DacorDave (Nov 6, 2012)

I want in (as long as it aint too early in morning).


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

DacorDave, you will find stealthfisha residing at The Yak Shed.


----------

